# Need help deciding which university!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys, so I have no clue who I should talk to about this... so I thought I would post here.

Right now I am currently going to Concordia University (a smaller university in Montreal, QC which isn't very well known, but has an awesome Fine Arts and Business school) studying Art History COOP and Philosophy. I am in a Cooperative Education program which means I get the opportunity of working full time (internships, etc) as a part of my education. I have an internship lined up for the winter semester with SBC Gallery (a smaller gallery in Montreal) for now and I will be going into my second year.

My sister attended McGill University (one of the most prestigious universities in Canada), and I recently got accepted into their Bachelor of Arts program (so I would be studying Art History again). My parents want me to transfer, and I am wondering what would be a smarter move at this point.

So on one hand, I would be going to a less known university with a more diverse program, with experience already under my belt, or I could go to the university with the brand name, get a good (but somewhat limited) education in Art History, and try to get internships on my own as a part time job, or after my studies.

Which university should I pick? It's so difficult to decide! D:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Honestly, go with your gut feeling. Are you happy where you are? Are you enjoying the hands on (probably more personalised) experience? 
I've gone the university route(chem major at YorkU) and now I'm going the college route(vet tech at Seneca) and this hands on college experience is MUCH more enjoyable. I find myself actually having fun and loving it, even though it's a lot of work. 

Also, nowadays it's also a lot about the experience. Just having that internship could make it easier for you to make your connections and enter the working world after graduation. 

Why not finish where you are, and if you feel you really need it, then go to McGill. I had a lot of fatherly persuasion to go to university and get my degree there, and I put up with it. But it wasn't right for me. I didn't like the (initial) huge classrooms, the lack of real student/teacher interaction(without having to hunt the profs down). So I wasn't that happy. 

In the end, do what feels right for you. Look into the McGill program and see the style of teaching. And how they handle various things. You've had this first year at the smaller place to get a feel of what you like or don't like. Maybe even see if you can go and sit in on a day of summer classes and get a good feel of the environment.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I was in a similar position this past fall. I was going to WVU the biggest and best college around where I live. While the college was huge and beautiful I found myself being just another number. No one ever asked for my name they asked for my ID number. That might not seem like a big deal, but it bothered me. That among other reasons made me hate WVU. I decided to take a few summer classes at Fairmont State University (community college). I've liked my class mates and teachers so much I've transferred to Fairmont. Nothing can beat the hands on, one on one learning. Everyone has been so kind and helpful in making a COMPLICATED switch painless. I wish I hadn't wasted a year at WVU.  Best wishes on whatever you decide....I stress the YOU decide part! Trust me when I transferred to Fairmont I thought I was letting my whole family down, but my mom looked at me and said, "It doesn't matter to me what you want to do. I'm not the one who has to live with it. That would be you." Turns out I was stressing over letting my mom down when all she wants is for me to be happy. Even if that means I choose to not go to college if I'm happy she's happy!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

That was another thing that bugged me, the student ID numbers. I had mine from Uni memorised within the first 2 weeks cause I used it so often. Anything you do there must have ID. Don't care so much for your name. 

Here at vet tech, taking the actual tech program's they don't care if we write our ID numbers. But we MUST have first and last names. It's been a year now and I still don't fully remember my student ID number lol. I've never needed it save for one exam so far and that's cause it was a general education course.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Immortalia I'm studying to be a vet tech too. At first to be a vet, but I love animals I'm not crazy! 8 years and 100's of thousands of dollars for med. school...no thank you. Being a vet tech I'll be around the animals just as much as the vet, but it will only take me 2 years and no debt :lol: SUCKERS!!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I think co-op experience or interships can be more valuable then a big name university. I know Concordia and and I was under the impression that it's a very goos school. However, in the end like everyone is saying, go with your gut.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed with everyone else, really. Go with what feels comfortable for you. Personally, I feel the same as Immortalia and bmaditz - I've been at a community college for 4 years, and I've loved it. I like the smaller classes, I like getting to know your teachers, and I like the small campus. The smaller price tag is nice too. :lol: However, I'm transferring to MSU this fall and I'm NOT looking forward to it at all...Huge campus, no parking, huge classes, and it's going to cost a ton. Luckily my dad is willing and able to pay for now, and I'll pay him back after I find a job, but it still sucks. However, it's convenient in that it's only about a 30 minute drive from my house, so I can still live at home rather than on campus or moving out (which I can't afford right now). Plus, it has the degree I want, Fisheries & Wildlife, so...I'm stuck with it. I'm just hoping to get through it quickly so I can get to doing something I enjoy. Though I am looking forward to some of the classes...I've been thrilled to take Avian Physiology ever since I saw that it was an option. :lol:

Just go with where you think you'll be happy, especially since you have the option and if you have a couple years left yet. Might as well make them enjoyable if you can! And I'm sure the hands-on experience and internships will help you out later, too. Good luck with whichever you decide!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I went to Simon Fraser University (smaller, comprehensive university) and my brother went to The University of British Columbia (bigger, more prestigious, has medical program university). I think that I had a better time at my smaller university than he did at the more prestigious one. So, if you are already settled into your university and have co-op, etc set up, it might not be such a bad idea to stay put. In the end, no one cared which university I graduated from. It was enough that I graduated from a university.

I guess it all depends on why the more prestigious university is better for you. I think good grades, honours programs, etc would be more important for getting into Master's programs and such later on than just the name of the university. Uprooting yourself now is hard work. It means new friends, new teachers, new environment, new administration, etc. So the change has to be worth it. If you can justify the big change, then go ahead and do it. If you don't foresee yourself being better off in the new university, and you don't personally see value in the new university for your own career and personal goals, then it's not worth it.

In the end, it's up to you and what you feel happiest deciding on. Good luck!

[attachment=0:3en09e1s]poggy loves you.jpg[/attachment:3en09e1s]
My blog! http://mytutorlist.blogspot.com
My Etsy store! http://bluepandemonium.etsy.com


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it all depends on what you want to do after university. I can't help you out because I never went to university, only Cegep. I'd be tempted to stay at Concordia with the intership/coop program, from what I know, they have a good art department (I once wanted to get a certificate in graphic design there). Did you attend open door events? This might help you a lot.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You should go to Mount St. Mary's University.... just sayin.


----------

